# ..Another ??



## PanzerGruven (Jan 18, 2010)

I appreciate the answers on my headlight question-I have another one.. The car I am buying has the 6-disk changer, what ipod kits can I buy that will let me keep the changer (without using the tape deck method).
I want both-if it's possible. I am generally clueless as far as car audio goes, so it would be installed at my local shop.
I was checking this kit out: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...51288/
Thanks guys! -Dave http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: ..Another ?? (PanzerGruven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanzerGruven* »_I appreciate the answers on my headlight question-I have another one.. The car I am buying has the 6-disk changer, what ipod kits can I buy that will let me keep the changer (without using the tape deck method).
I want both-if it's possible. I am generally clueless as far as car audio goes, so it would be installed at my local shop.
I was checking this kit out: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...51288/
Thanks guys! -Dave http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Huh, maybe I should get that kit...


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: ..Another ?? (darrenbyrnes)*

well there ya have it, that ecs kit looks like the way to go!! didnt even know that existed til now!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Indeed, this kit is quite the powerful little unit. Many people will route it into their glove box and just leave the iPod out of the way. Installation looks difficult but really is not. I've worked with one of these before, pretty easy (and I'm not a wiring guru).
A pic for the non-clickers:


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

if anyone has a pioneer headunit...this cable is really easy to install and route wherver you want;
http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-...YAZ4G

Made by pioneer too.


----------



## Z3r0 (Sep 24, 2006)

when I was setting my stereo up there wasn't a lot of options as far as ipod add ons to the stock set up and I can' say I dont miss not having the cd changer as with anything more then 8 gigs of music you won't listen to the same song twice too often
as for where I ran the cable to, I pulled the center console apart cut a small whole in the compartment there and ran the cable into there, I figured it would be a lot easier to get at when in the drivers seat.


----------



## W225TT (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (Z3r0)*

dont mean to thread jack at all but... I have a 3GS 16gig Iphone and ive been putting off getting a car charger due to the fact that i knew I wanted to get a hook up like the one from ECS. I have an 03 with the bose concert... Im hoping it works... ill be ordering one on friday... if anyone knows please let us know.
also Ill be routing the plug through the center console (so I can use my phone as a phone as well while driving). Ill be doing a DIY as I proceed.


----------



## PanzerGruven (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (W225TT)*


_Quote »_when I was setting my stereo up there wasn't a lot of options as far as ipod add ons to the stock set up and I can' say I dont miss not having the cd changer as with anything more then 8 gigs of music you won't listen to the same song twice too often
 
I still buy a good many cd's-i'm not even sure why I do-but the car only has the tape deck so those cd's would be useless.. I still may go with that ECS unit tho..

_Quote »_also Ill be routing the plug through the center console (so I can use my phone as a phone as well while driving). Ill be doing a DIY as I proceed.

I'll check it out and see how it comes out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

.... try and find a written off tt with the concert cd in dash... like all 02+ tt's have and snag that. that way you have best of both worlds,,


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_.... try and find a written off tt with the concert cd in dash... like all 02+ tt's have and snag that. that way you have best of both worlds,,


best idea they had was putting a single cd slot up front, along with the changer in the back. When I had my 00, I used to hate having to reach back there while driving down the highway, fealing around for eject, popping it out......blah







wasn't too safe either!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ya i agree,, that tape deck is just lame. 00 and 01 were the only years they had that tape. so if you can find any tt newer , im sure theres a cd player in front, that you could just pop in. they are $$$ from dealer or new. but they aint worth $hit from a wrecker, or written off tt . because they only work .... on a tt. btw just make sure you get the lockout CODE, because you NEED that in order for it to work.







if the wrecker has no idea, check the glove box for the manual or something, it should be in there.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re:*

Damn your great and posting titles in threads hahah


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_ya i agree,, that tape deck is just lame. 00 and 01 were the only years they had that tape. so if you can find any tt newer , im sure theres a cd player in front, that you could just pop in. they are $$$ from dealer or new. but they aint worth $hit from a wrecker, or written off tt . because they only work .... on a tt. btw just make sure you get the lockout CODE, because you NEED that in order for it to work.







if the wrecker has no idea, check the glove box for the manual or something, it should be in there. 

You can't just slide a Concert II headunit into a car that had a Concert I and expect it to work. In the cars that came with a tape deck you have to run additional wiring from the cluster to the radio and hope you have the correct cluster. It's a gamble. The best option for keeping the OEM look is swapping in a Becker.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (edgy)*

on the 00-01 with the tape deck they still have the cluster display. . . not sure if extra wiring would be needed. . .


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_on the 00-01 with the tape deck they still have the cluster display. . . not sure if extra wiring would be needed. . . 

It's got absolutely nothing to do with the cluster display. 
It has to do with the changeover to CAN-Bus in '02. Older clusters do not support CAN-Bus, and therefore you cannot use the Concert II in those cars with those clusters.


----------



## PanzerGruven (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (edgy)*

What is a Becker?
And I was thinking about this unit so your saying since it's concert II it may not work... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors..._1222


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

i never heard of that problem.. that the cd indash wont work.. i heard if you have the bose system the cd player deck will work just fine.. i have seen people do it.. 
btw i think the tt one is different than that link u posted to an ebay add


_Modified by BigBlackTiTTy at 9:20 PM 2-14-2010_


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

It will slide in and plug in just fine, but it will not illuminate and it will either shut itself off after an hour or stay on after turning the car off for two hours, and the display in the dash may not work. 
See this thread: http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4660919


----------



## PanzerGruven (Jan 18, 2010)

That's a great price in that thread! But to bad it won't work... Do you think my local stereo shop would be able to put it in? They really are pretty good..


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (PanzerGruven)*

If you have a cluster that supports CAN-Bus, then you can wire it up to work fine. If you don't have a CAN-Bus cluster, then you need a CAN-Bus adapter/emulator, and those are $200-250. Not worth it to me...
If you are looking for more options with the OEM look, I will again suggest Becker. 








(not mine)


----------



## PanzerGruven (Jan 18, 2010)

Considering I don't pick the car up until next week-would that (or something like it) match the night illumination? Because I see that the Beckers are model specific..


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ya becker are nice,, that looks real oem.. i dont know if they still use them, but becker used to be in porsche's for the longest time ,at least in the 993, 996 era they did. they were quality stuff, the only german made oem/aftermarket headunits that looked good.. ( sorry i thought blaupunkt were ugly)
in the old 993s and 996s, they automatically got louder as your car went faster and your rpms went higher..


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_
in the old 993s and 996s, they automatically got louder as your car went faster and your rpms went higher.. 


The stock Concerts do that too... you can turn it on/off and change the volume increase as well.
http://www.ibiblio.org/tkan/au....html


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

that becker grand prix radio is ONE THOUSAND DOLLARS, and the ipod interface is an extra 225!!!!
http://www.soundlabsgroup.com....+Prix
ummm...not worth it?????
nevermind,.....thats australian dollars!
haha


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

There are a few different models, here's a newer one: http://www.swstereo.com/stdetail.php?prodID=10


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (edgy)*

i converted the currency, the grand prix in australia is still over 900 dollars.
the one you posted is better, but at 550, and still needs the ipod interface...im just not sure it worth spending that money.
if you have the BOSE sound in your car, any aftermarket deck will not work with the amp, and youll have to run speaker wire to each speaker and you will need an amp to match the sound output of the stock bose sound.....i mean thats alot of money....


----------



## PanzerGruven (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_if you have the BOSE sound in your car, any aftermarket deck will not work with the amp, and youll have to run speaker wire to each speaker and you will need an amp to match the sound output of the stock bose sound.....i mean thats alot of money....

Yeah that Becker Monza is a nice unit, but it's $500 + All the installation you said and also the amp wont work. How much would the unit I need to put the stock concert CD player in the car, mine has the Bose system. I've looked around and I can't find it!
This may be a pipe dream, but is there a way a switch could be made to run both the 6disc and the Ipod adapter that switches between. lol


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (PanzerGruven)*

yeah, that would not be hard to make...but youd still need to make it!
all you need is like a cable thats a Y adapter that plugs into the deck where the changer cable plugs in. connect the ipod adapter there, and also the changer to the Y. then have some sort of switch to turn on the power to the changer. only turn the changer on when no ipod is connected.
some guy used to sell a Y adapter to do things like this. i guess he made all sorts of gadgets for the cluster, stereo, and other electronic devices. long story short he burned his tt to the ground because of an electrical short










_Modified by speed51133! at 9:41 AM 2-16-2010_


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_some guy used to sell a Y adapter to do things like this. i guess he made all sorts of gadgets for the cluster, stereo, and other electronic devices. long story short he burned his tt to the ground because of an electrical short









OMFG ,,, that is classic, when i was in highschool, this kid went around trying to hook up other guys car stereos, one day driving back from lunch a guys explorer he hooked up a sub and amp in ,caught fire right under the dash near the footwell.. thats a good lesson to stay in school















but about the becker,... thats wayyyyyy tooooo much money for what it is. id find a way to get a concert indash cd to work. because i remember seeing some guy sell a year ago or so,, a concert cd for 100 bux cdn out of a written off 03 ..... even if you had to modify for another 200 ,, its still WAY cheaper than getting the becker.
also,, andrewosky has a becker in his car.... wonder if he can chime in on what he did to get it going ,, i think he has an 01.....


----------



## PanzerGruven (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, I think I am going to look into what I have to do to make a concert work, now where to look!?


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_i if you have the BOSE sound in your car, any aftermarket deck will not work with the amp, and youll have to run speaker wire to each speaker and you will need an amp to match the sound output of the stock bose sound.....i mean thats alot of money....

More mis-information. This is just NOT true.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (PanzerGruven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanzerGruven* »_Yeah, I think I am going to look into what I have to do to make a concert work, now where to look!?

You'll have to do some research into which versions of the cluster support CAN-bus... if your cluster does not, you'll need a CAN-bus emulator like this: http://kufatec.com/index.php?m...d=962


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

hmmm thats not tooo bad, even if you get that , and find a concert for cheap.say a 100bux or so.. its not too expensive to have oem cd in dash. 
id be over that way before i bought an aftermarket headunit. i know aftermarket headunits are soo much better than oem , but i still like the oem look. and i hate thatwhen you want the headunit lighting to match your oem lighting .......it just never happens. 

just thought id throw this up for ya
http://vancouver.en.craigslist....html
a local guy to me has 2 tt's that looks like he imported written off from the usa, see if he has the headunit ..... just a thought.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_
More mis-information. This is just NOT true.









go on....


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_
go on....

yes please go on, help thy neighbor !


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

This harness works perfectly with Bose -


----------



## PanzerGruven (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you have a link with that picture?
I think we are getting somewhere..


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (PanzerGruven)*

Metra 70-1787 - http://www.amazon.com/Metra-70...r=8-1


----------



## PanzerGruven (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you sir! Thats a nice price too..


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (PanzerGruven)*

read the review...idk if it happens to all, but worth noting.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

wow that harness seems like it would alleviate alot of headache when doing an aftermarket headunit install on our cars!! If you go that route, PLEASE make sure you post a thread letting us all know how it worked out for you. Have you figured out a headunit yet? In my old A4 I had a pioneer dv-910, touch screeen unit, loved it. But I think our fold down face plate would get in the way of being able to open the screen all the way.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

It would be a good idea to use ground loop isolators with any installation of this type (using an adaptor with RCA jacks).


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (edgy)*

http://www.provantage.com/scos...J.htm
such as this?


----------



## PanzerGruven (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

What does a ground loop isolator do?

_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_ Have you figured out a headunit yet? 

I am going to keep looking for a stock concert II and also I am considering an after market one that I maybe able to use and Ipod adapter as well as the 6disc. If I don't like the way it looks thats what the faceplate is for!


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (PanzerGruven)*

The ECS kit loses changer function correct?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (kclax44)*

yes. the ecs kit is the official VW/Audi ipod kit...no changer and also you cant adjust the ipod on the ipod itself. only on the radio.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_http://www.provantage.com/scos...J.htm
such as this?

Yep.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (edgy)*

http://signature.crutchfield.c...=5684
i buying this headunit. i found it on amazon for 240.
ill be using the metra adapter and keep the bose amp.
ill also sell my concert headunit for cheap if any of you are interested.
ill try to get pics of the instal also. 
thanks for the info you guys post. it helps so much


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Aftermarket install in a can-bus 03 with the Metra Harness. 
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
Also on the can-bus Concert II TT's you can't completely defeat the variable sound control. You can adjust the speed volume control on the head unit - but it also has Bose Audiopilot noise cancellation built into the Bose Amp. It will still raise and lower the volume of the stereo. Audi issued a TSB on it due to so many complaints of volume fluctuation that shows how to disable it.
I finally installed an amp and speakers and dumped the Bose stuff - the difference is worth it in so many ways. It will be featured in one of my upcoming Project TT segments.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what do you guys mean...."you lose the amp" when working with an aftermarket head unit? I have just standard aftermarket pioneer headunit with a harness. it seems to really hit bass when necessary. I have had no issues with this simple/cheap setup. Maybe I am under the impression that my headunits built in amp is doing all of this work?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Aftermarket install in a can-bus 03 with the Metra Harness. 
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
Also on the can-bus Concert II TT's you can't completely defeat the variable sound control. You can adjust the speed volume control on the head unit - but it also has Bose Audiopilot noise cancellation built into the Bose Amp. It will still raise and lower the volume of the stereo. Audi issued a TSB on it due to so many complaints of volume fluctuation that shows how to disable it.
I finally installed an amp and speakers and dumped the Bose stuff - the difference is worth it in so many ways. It will be featured in one of my upcoming Project TT segments.

where is part 2???








i already ordered the pioneer and harness adapters. i had no idea the factory deck was so much larger and needed a plate.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_
where is part 2???








i already ordered the pioneer and harness adapters. i had no idea the factory deck was so much larger and needed a plate.

In the que - it should be out next month.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

UPDATE...
so i just finished installing this stereo:
http://signature.crutchfield.c...=5684
i love it, sounds sooo much nicer than the oem headunit.
i also used the metra adapters for the antenna, and for the wiring.
as to the switched power, i had to go to the fuse box and tap into the windshield wiper fuse for switched power as others have done.
I have ONE problem, and one concern.
EVERY TIME I switch the source (like telephone to radio, radio to ipod, ipod to cd) OR EVERY TIME I switch the radio station, I get a POP in the speakers. Its a deeb bass pop, but its loud man, like loud enough to make me think i had subs!
i looked online for answers to speaker pop with new headunits and i found them saying to use different grounds. I tried grounding the unit to the ground in the metra wire harness, and I also tried grounding to the metal chassis....NO difference at all.
can anyone shed some light here??


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Are you using the power antenna lead from the head unit to trigger the amp? It's happened to everyone at least once before...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (edgy)*

yes i am.
is that wrong?


----------



## raidendb (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Can you share your install experience? will the lid still close with the unit model you put in?


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_yes i am.
is that wrong?

Very wrong. That's your source of the sound.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (raidendb)*

the lid closes fine.
i actually dont think you really need the metra face palte adapter.
the DIN sleeve is such a tight fit, you have to really muscle it in. i pushed the sleeve all the way flush. the radio is REALLY a squeeze in there. it was hard to get it, but it clicked in the din sleeve.
i just left it like that. if i wanted to use the metra face plate adapter, id have to ditch the trim ring around the deck, and youd see some of the metal from the deck. the ONLY downfall is you can see the screws that hold the console in. I may cut the left and right side off the metra face plate and just mount thoes, so its all flush.
i think its kinda stupid how the TT's have the deck recessed. Id like to make an aluminum mount that makes it all flush and ditches the lid, but the aluminum mount has a nice TTesq look to it.....
BUT, as to the popping, im planning on re grounding the amp, and see what happens....any help helps.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_
Very wrong. That's your source of the sound.

ok, well should i switch it to switched power source instead?


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Your new head unit should have two blue wires - one with a white stripe, one without. I don't remember which is which, but one is for the power antenna and the other is for the amp. The one for the power antenna turns on and off as you change the source - that's where you are hearing the sound. The amp lead powers up and stays on until the head unit is powered off.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (edgy)*

http://www.pioneerelectronics....3.pdf
it doesnt.
it has one wire for that. it says to hook it up to EITHER the antenna OR the amp. it doesnt have 2 seperate wires. here are the two pertinant pages from the manual i linked. our cars have glass antennae, so i followed the instructions:









_Modified by speed51133! at 9:04 AM 3-14-2010_


_Modified by speed51133! at 9:05 AM 3-14-2010_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

i tried just now changing the amp turn on signal to constant power, switched power, the antenna wire, and everything. nothing changed. I tried different grounds also. no difference.
im gonna run to the store to buy a ground loop isolator now. if this fails, im gonna take out the rear panels and get to the bose amp, cut the gound wire, and try grounding it to the chassis....plaese someone tell me what the hell is going on.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

ground loop isolator solved it 100%.
bought one local from a private shop for 15.
you can get em online for 5.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

ground loop isolator solved it 100%...
case closed.


----------

